# Missed called from +1234567



## boaber (23 Nov 2008)

Got a missed call from the number +1234567 on my mobile on Saturday.

Has anyone else received a call from this number or know what it's about?


----------



## woodbine (23 Nov 2008)

it's from someone using skype.


----------



## tiger (24 Nov 2008)

In my case it was Chorus/NTL.
Can't think why they're doing this.  Looks more suspicious than a with-held no.


----------



## colm (24 Nov 2008)

I dont think its a case of them *doing it .* I think its just a matter of intergrating the caller ID technology with their network


----------



## boaber (24 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the replies folks.  Explains a lot.

I also got 2 calls today from +441895204833, which seems to be a direct marketing company (used by NTL according to one website).  When I answered there was just silence at the other end of the line


----------



## colm (24 Nov 2008)

They are robots compiling phone numbers for marketing  by dialling random numbers & logging those which are answered.


----------

